# Graco TC Pro cordless



## Bossmann14 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys so I just bought this Graco tc pro handheld cordless sprayer and I tried to use the new FFLP Graco green tips 208 and 212 but they seem to not work right. When I release the trigger after spraying there is a solid stream that shoots out for a brief second. Any idea on this? I’ve tried every pressure setting , It works great with the non FFLP tips


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

Bossmann14 said:


> Hey guys so I just bought this Graco tc pro handheld cordless sprayer and I tried to use the new FFLP Graco green tips 208 and 212 but they seem to not work right. When I release the trigger after spraying there is a solid stream that shoots out for a brief second. Any idea on this? I’ve tried every pressure setting , It works great with the non FFLP tips


Different racks(the end piece that the tip goes into) are only compatible with certain tips. The rack X is meant for the blue and green Graco tips. Rack 10 for the black Graco tips. 

Your rack appears to be specific to your gun. Maybe use a screw on rack x with the green FFLP tip. 

Honestly I’d give Graco support a call and see what they say about the compatibility of the rack x with your gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossmann14 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ramus8T said:


> Different racks(the end piece that the tip goes into) are only compatible with certain tips. The rack X is meant for the blue and green Graco tips. Rack 10 for the black Graco tips.
> 
> Your rack appears to be specific to your gun. Maybe use a screw on rack x with the green FFLP tip.
> 
> ...


yeah I went out and got the rac x guard and it seems to be the exact same as the one that came with the tc pro but just a different color. Anyways I used the rac x with the FFLP green tip and got the same crappy result. I contacted Graco and they couldn’t really give me a reason why it was doing that, they suggested I replace the needle assembly.


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

Bossmann14 said:


> yeah I went out and got the rac x guard and it seems to be the exact same as the one that came with the tc pro but just a different color. Anyways I used the rac x with the FFLP green tip and got the same crappy result. I contacted Graco and they couldn’t really give me a reason why it was doing that, they suggested I replace the needle assembly.


Hold up, if you just bought it then it may be a manufacturer defect. 

Ask them if it’s supposed to work with different racks and if they say yes I’d return it straight up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossmann14 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ramus8T said:


> Hold up, if you just bought it then it may be a manufacturer defect.
> 
> Ask them if it’s supposed to work with different racks and if they say yes I’d return it straight up.
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s what Im going to and try to do.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Bossmann14 said:


> Hey guys so I just bought this Graco tc pro handheld cordless sprayer and I tried to use the new FFLP Graco green tips 208 and 212 but they seem to not work right. When I release the trigger after spraying there is a solid stream that shoots out for a brief second. Any idea on this? I’ve tried every pressure setting , It works great with the non FFLP tips


Sometimes when that happens to me, I’ve noticed it is because the sprayer is not clean, and not getting a good seal- maybe the cup is not tight enough, or something is clogged somewhere else, check and tighten all fittings, make sure everything is snug and clean, etc...

Have you tried thinning the paint- just for comparison sake?


----------

